# Gitte Witt,Marte Sæteren, Tina Klafstadbakken mm. @ Pornopung (Norway 2013) [1080p] *Explicit*



## Ruffah (23 Okt. 2013)

Title : Tina_Klafstadbakken_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.6 MiB
Duration : 36s 793ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 153 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Tina_Klafstadbakken_-_Porno…avi (24,61 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Tina_Klafsta…avi (24,61 MB) - cloudzer.net




*Gitte Witt*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Gitte_Witt_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 59.2 MiB
Duration : 1mn 33s
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 884 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Gitte_Witt_-_Pornopung-1080…avi (59,22 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Gitte_Witt_-…avi (59,22 MB) - cloudzer.net




*Marte Sæteren*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Marte_Sæteren_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 104 MiB
Duration : 2mn 38s
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 042 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Marte_Saeteren_-_Pornopung-…avi (103,79 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Marte_Stere…avi (103,79 MB) - cloudzer.net





*Sara Elle Ogilvy*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Title : Sara_Elle_Ogilvy_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.9 MiB
Duration : 33s 43ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 109 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Marte_Saeteren_-_Pornopung-…avi (103,79 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Sara_Elle_Og…avi (21,93 MB) - cloudzer.net



*
Ayla Maria Svenke*



 

 

 

 

 

Title : Ayla_Maria_Svenke_-_Pornopung-1080p-(NO2013)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.3 MiB
Duration : 18s 209ms
Res : 1920 x 800 @ 24.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 682 Kbps
Audio : AC3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Ayla_Maria_Svenke_-_Pornopu…avi (13,34 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Ayla_Maria_S…avi (13,34 MB) - cloudzer.net
​


----------



## Ruffah (23 Okt. 2013)

*Sara Elle Ogilvy - *

Correct Link for UL.

Sara_Elle_Ogilvy_-_Pornopun…avi (21,93 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------

